

Pyleus: An Open-source Framework for Building Storm Topologies in Pure Python - plucas
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2014/10/introducing-pyleus.html

======
pixelmonkey
Really cool -- we've been working on a similar framework at Parse.ly called
streamparse:

[https://github.com/Parsely/streamparse](https://github.com/Parsely/streamparse)

[http://blog.parsely.com/post/1172/streamparse/](http://blog.parsely.com/post/1172/streamparse/)

Will really look forward to evaluating this and seeing how the frameworks
compare, and perhaps some way to collaborate across the projects.

~~~
plucas
streamparse appeared after we had put some development into Pyleus and started
using it a bit at Yelp.

Future collaboration would be excellent—there's a lot of room for improvement
in Storm's support for other languages via its shell components and hopefully
our projects can contribute to that.

~~~
pixelmonkey
Agree. Also want to plug my friend Dan Blanchard's IO::Storm, which is a nice
binding for Perl!

[https://github.com/dan-blanchard/io-storm](https://github.com/dan-
blanchard/io-storm)

~~~
dan_blanchard
Thanks for the plug!

------
a235
Worth mentioning: Petrel, one of the first frameworks to appear (
[https://github.com/AirSage/Petrel](https://github.com/AirSage/Petrel) ).
Worked well for us, few tricks inside, but importantly our code was concise
and clear

